# Russell On Roids!



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok well its not achuly russell on roids its solidcecil on PH. 

So i have just recived my order of 'The One'

will be starting it on monday, will be taking 3tabs for the first two days then 4tabs ED for the rest of my 28day course.

will be taking 1-8am,1-10am,1-12noon,1-2pm. hoping it does not affect my sleep.

For PCT i will be running '2nd Gear' 1tab ED and Clomid 100/50/50 for 3weeks. Also will be running creatine with my PCT, not for recovery but just to help me keep some of the gains.

I will be taking multivit and 10g fishoils ED.

Anything else just ask!

:thumb:

*BEFORE STATS:*

*
MONDAY 12th OCTOBER.*

*Weight:* 80.4kg (177lbs)

* Height: *5'10

* Age:* 19

Lifts: (my best lifts so far, hoping to break all of them)

*Bench: *140x2 (decline)

*Deads: *180x1 (got a weak back)

*Squat: *190x1

Photos:

Page 5,Page 11,Page 12,Page 15,Page 16


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice russ, looking forward to it.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one mate


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Good luck matey, you'll beast it. Pics + Diet + Lifts monday AM plus how ya feel on them.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Pics + Diet + Lifts monday AM plus how ya feel on them.


Beat me to it, all the best Solid :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers guys, cant wait TBH


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice one Russ....look forward to reading all about it:thumbup1:


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Going to take 2 am and 2 before workout? bet you are wishing Monday on lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

nutnut said:


> Going to take 2 am and 2 before workout? bet you are wishing Monday on lol


eddited first post and yeah lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

can someone let me know if the PCT is good enough and if im taking enough milkthistle?

Cheers


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Good luck with it mate will follow


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never seen Clomid recommended at 100mg ED beyond the first week of a short PCT mate. I'd check that with some of the more experienced guys though.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

what do you suggest TF?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well it would usually be 100/50/50 but i'm not really qualified enough to recommend you a PCT for this product to be honest, so i wouldn't like to point you in the wrong direction by accident. That's why i say i would check it with some of the more knowledgeable guys.

Sorry i can't be more help than that mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k cheers bro, will ask about


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

should have just banged in some tren


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Ask winger what he used for PCT or find his log.

There are different schools of thought re using liver protection products: personally I would think you are better off running them after your cycle since if you are concerned about liver stress from the gear, running liver cleaning agents is going to stress it further.

Also, oral gear is methylated so it doesn't get rinsed by the liver on the 1st pass - if you use things to increase liver efficiency it will be helping get rid of the gear from your system quicker, which defeats the object.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Just wondered as to why you chose PH rather than just a basic first cycle of AAS?

500mg test a week for example?

GHS


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

GHS said:


> Just wondered as to why you chose PH rather than just a basic first cycle of AAS?
> 
> 500mg test a week for example?
> 
> GHS


just when i ordered it i couldnt get hold of any gear so decided to go for PH.

but now i have found a sorce, so my next course will be 'real steds' :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> just when i ordered it i couldnt get hold of any gear so decided to go for PH.
> 
> but now i have found a sorce, so my next course will be 'real steds' :thumbup1:


 Fair enough mate.

Look forwrd to the journal anyway.

Good luck with the gains :thumb:

GHS


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> just when i ordered it i couldnt get hold of any gear so decided to go for PH.
> 
> but now i have found a sorce, so my next course will be 'real steds' :thumbup1:


Sell the prohomo on and get on the test:rolleyes:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Sell the prohomo on and get on the test:rolleyes:


 Just what I was thinking :whistling:

GHS


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dixie normus said:


> Sell the prohomo on and get on the test:rolleyes:


could do but il just stick with 'the one' for now.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck mate....looking forward to hearing how it goes...I wouldnt be able to wait till Monday..I'd have to start straight away


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha yeah i did think about it, but just thought i would be easyer to follow if i strted monday


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

gonna sound daft but whats the difference between steds and pro hormones?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

54und3r5 said:


> gonna sound daft but whats the difference between steds and pro hormones?


not alot, apart from PHs are legal to buy because they get through a loop hole.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

good luck m8 will be following, my the one has kicked in for real now and get a pump doing just about anything, strength is on the rise aswell, I personally think youl love the stuff if you can get over how it makes you feel.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BADASSMASS said:


> good luck m8 will be following, my the one has kicked in for real now and get a pump doing just about anything, strength is on the rise aswell, I personally think youl love the stuff if you can get over how it makes you feel.


cheers mate, how long before you noticed any gains?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Personally I started to notice the gains just over 2 weeks in, but I was running it at 3 caps a day so I should imagine yours will kick in a bit faster with the extra cap right at the start.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It isnt a PH, it is actually a steroid.

Winger took the second gear and also clomid.

As BA sugested 100/50/50 should be just fine.

You will know how you feel mid way into the PCT anyway, if you dont get morning wood or libido is hammered then just carry on with 50mg ED with the clomid but I honestly dont think you would have much of a problem.

That stuff is great for strength gains, it is a DHT dirivitive hormone, estrogen wont be an issue.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i have read through wingers thread.

k thanks alot for the responce, i will be keeping daily updates of my progress, and feeling on the product.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...2 days to go Russ............WOOOOOOW!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

start it tomorrow ffs...Mondays too far away...you have more patients than me


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

IanStu said:


> start it tomorrow ffs...Mondays too far away...you have more patients than me


Is he a doctor?

Patience perhaps? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Is he a doctor?
> 
> Patience perhaps? :lol:


oi einstein!....stop correcting puples spelin:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good luck with this. ill be following too


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Is he a doctor?
> 
> Patience perhaps? :lol:


bumtitfvckbugger :surrender:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

1day to go!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> 1day to go!


man you have to much self control i would have been on it when i first got it:lol: :lol:

fair play Russ and hope it goes well for you:thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

mate when my gear arrived I was at work...I went straight home to get it in me...I couldnt even wait an hour...lol


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

All the best my friend, don't forget to take pictures before you start to cheat


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> 1day to go!


im starting gear monday 2..cant wait to be honest. good luck with the journal bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

2 hours to go Russ.....wooooooooooooooooooooosh!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pelayo said:


> 2 hours to go Russ.....wooooooooooooooooooooosh!!!


haha someones excited!

me to!

will post up pics tomorrow sometime


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> haha someones excited!
> 
> me to!
> 
> will post up pics tomorrow sometime


cool, what time u hitting the gym?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

about 5.30pm tomorrow.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Any idea on your starting stats mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

powerlifter8 said:


> Any idea on your starting stats mate?


taking them all tomorrow. sizes of arms, chest etc.. weight, lifts and pics


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just taken my first tabb, feeling bigger and stronger already!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i know! iv had two now! :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha, good man


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what made you choose this DS over the others? ive heard really bad things about this one results wise.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BigDom86 said:


> what made you choose this DS over the others? *ive heard really bad things about this one results wise.*


well i reasearched a few and found that this was the one that i saw had best results. plus i read through a few journals on here of people who had ran 'the one' and had good results.

*what have you heard about this?*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Bet you're huge already mate!

Good luck


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

T.F. said:


> Bet you're huge already mate!
> 
> Good luck


 :lol:

cheers bro


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> well i reasearched a few and found that this was the one that i saw had best results. plus i read through a few journals on here of people who had ran 'the one' and had good results.
> 
> *what have you heard about this?*
> 
> ...


just generally alot of people dont seem to like it. people say something like hdrol is much better to start on. then stuff like dymethazine, cynostane etc. i wouldnt know i havnt touched anything, but if i was going to it would prob be epi or hdrol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BigDom86 said:


> just generally alot of people dont seem to like it. people say something like hdrol is much better to start on. then stuff like dymethazine, cynostane etc. i wouldnt know i havnt touched anything, but if i was going to it would prob be epi or hdrol


kk, well i hope i like it!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im sure you will respond well though seeing as you havnt touched anything hormonal before. i think alot of the guys who didnt like it have used stuff before


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

a quick pic of me taken about a hour ago.

will get some proper ones later


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

You look very good.. with gear your going to look even better 

I'm jealous


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Best of luck mate 

What you weighing at the moment? (Sorry if you've already said and I've missed it)


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

colt24 said:


> You look very good.. with gear your going to look even better
> 
> I'm jealous


colt from ur avi u look almost identical to him


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

nice and lean mate can see u making good progress with this post ur lifts up when u get time


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

m14rky said:


> colt from ur avi u look almost identical to him


lol, that's what I thought


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Miike said:


> Best of luck mate
> 
> What you weighing at the moment? (Sorry if you've already said and I've missed it)


am weighing myself when i get to the gym today (about 5) becuase iv only got [email protected] scales at home!



m14rky said:


> nice and lean mate can see u making good progress with this post ur lifts up when u get time


my lifts are the on first post mate


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

haha, that was me 3 months ago. i've got golfers elbow and been out gym snice. im fat, and weak now


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

looking good mate keep it up


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

damn good lifts mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers m14rky!

well today was a push day, felt real focused and strong.

was pleased with my workout today.

am liking 'the one' so far! 

EDIT: forgot to say i got massive pumps aswel! felt like i was on a NO product


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Cheers m14rky!
> 
> well today was a push day, felt real focused and strong.
> 
> ...


...can u feel it already?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

it seems like it, but hey myabe its just good thinking


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DHT dirivitive drugs have a natural centeral nervous system stimulation to them.

So, yah, you might feel them if you take them too late in the afternoon and not being able to sleep.

My bro noticed some pretty good strength benefits from this one, quite impressive actually.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> DHT dirivitive drugs have a natural centeral nervous system stimulation to them.
> 
> So, yah, you might feel them if you take them too late in the afternoon and not being able to sleep.
> 
> My bro noticed some pretty good strength benefits from this one, quite impressive actually.


well today i took them at 8,10 and 12 so not late, maybe just hopefuly thinking

yeah i have read about your brothers gains, i only wish to have gains like that!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Still got those evil eyes I see! Looking lean mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

WRT said:


> Still got those evil eyes I see! Looking lean mate.


:laugh: cheers bro


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> well today i took them at 8,10 and 12 so not late, maybe just hopefuly thinking
> 
> yeah i have read about your brothers gains, i only wish to have gains like that!


Not asleep yet? lol... hackskii out of curiosity what would stack with DHT dirivitive drugs? how long would this cycle have stayed in your brothers system after his last dose? like for example if he wanted to stay 'on' as it were and use gear what would by the route to follow?

sorry for all the questions + hijacking your thread Russ! hopefully its ontopic..

:beer:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

From a fellow Russell,good luck with them mate hope you make some good gains:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers russ!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

looking good buddy...good luck!! what you looking at gaining on this mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

nutnut said:


> Not asleep yet? lol... hackskii out of curiosity what would stack with DHT dirivitive drugs? how long would this cycle have stayed in your brothers system after his last dose? like for example if he wanted to stay 'on' as it were and use gear what would by the route to follow?
> 
> sorry for all the questions + hijacking your thread Russ! hopefully its ontopic..
> 
> :beer:


DHT dirivative drugs would be best mixed with testosterone. But tren or deca is a good synergy.

Sorry iPhone is hard to type on.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Most orals are only active for a day max.

I don't like the IDE of multiple oral cycles myself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

would like to see a vid of you benching 140 for reps...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

nutnut said:


> Not asleep yet? lol... hackskii out of curiosity what would stack with DHT dirivitive drugs? how long would this cycle have stayed in your brothers system after his last dose? like for example if he wanted to stay 'on' as it were and use gear what would by the route to follow?
> 
> sorry for all the questions + hijacking your thread Russ! hopefully its ontopic..
> 
> :beer:


Ok, not on the iphone....................Now I can type...

Ol, orals need some respect, no need to take more than one during a cycle and those that do can have some liver issues as well as compromised lipid profiles.

Now, I got that out of my hair.

Snyergy, some drugs work well together.

First off Testosterone is king.

DHT dirivitive drugs work well with a stack with tren, or deca and testosterone.

Yet they have their own sides, like hair loss, and central nervous system problems, and actually are quite supressive.

But many like the synergy, sex drive, aggression, muscle gains, and energy levels.

All steroids have sides.

Knowing the sides for each gear is something one needs to figure out.

If you are prone to baldness, then DHT drugs are out of the question.

If you are suseptible to aggression then tren or deca might make this worse.

There are so many variables it isnt funny, and for me to get into all of them might take time, not to mention I may be wrong due to genetic disposition.

Keep it simple.


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

hackskii, thank you very much for your informative posts! reps

Russ how was your sleep etc? noticed any differences yet in the way you feel?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dan05 said:


> would like to see a vid of you benching 140 for reps...


i will get one within the next to weeks, when i can get someone to film it.



nutnut said:


> hackskii, thank you very much for your informative posts! reps
> 
> Russ how was your sleep etc? noticed any differences yet in the way you feel?


na sleep was great!

the only thing i have noticed is that i am really thursty all the time, i drunk like 15+ pints of water yesterday!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

good luck, im sure you will love it. just carry water everywere you go lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate, yeah iv just finnished off my 7th pint of water today! and its only 10.25!

is this normal on 'the one'?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

7 pints already! Bloody hell


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah im going to keep count today how much i drink.


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

as long as your p1ssing it out! hows your appetite? managing to get the food in?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah suppose. yeah getting alot of food in mate


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hows it going mate? did ya train today?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

going well cheers, feeling good!

na didnt train today. legs tomorrow, looking foward to it.

i train monday,tues/wed*,thursday

plus i start taking 4tabs ED as from the morning.

*depending what day im free, normaly tuesday but sometimes it has to be wednesday.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

a quick update.

im feeling good apart from constantly thursty.

and i feel real hungry only after i ate like 2hours ago, and this is the kind of hungry were your stomach feels all tight and hurts.then when i actually eat i have one mouthful then have to force feed myself the rest! i

its strange.

but looking forward to squats later


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Look forward to reading this mate, will keep a close eye on it.

I think i will be joining you with THE ONE in a few months.

Keep posting stats and pics fella.

Good Luck.

Gaz.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers bro


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> a quick update.
> 
> im feeling good apart from constantly thursty.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just got back from the gym, legs today.

managed 180*6 on squats, not sure if this is a new pb, but i think it is, so pleased with that.

got a great pump again and had good energy to finnish.

liking this so far!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

impressive lifting, you should go for a 1rm at end of ur cycle


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

That much water intake isn't the best idea mate, excess water just puts additional strain on your kidneys. Obviously if you're thirsty, you need to drink, but try not to do it to excess. 15 pints is 7.5 litres+ of water, that's an awful lot.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

If you drink too much water, eventually the kidneys will not be able to work fast enough to remove sufficient amounts from the body, so the blood becomes more dilute with low salt concentrations.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers 54und3r5 my 1rep max at the moment is 190.

and yeah i know too much water is bad, i am trying to cut down on the amount i am drinking.

also i forgot to say that i wieghed myself today aswel and was 80.9kg, thats 0.5kgs up from monday!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cheers 54und3r5 my 1rep max at the moment is 190.
> 
> and yeah i know too much water is bad, i am trying to cut down on the amount i am drinking.
> 
> also i forgot to say that i wieghed myself today aswel and was 80.9kg, *thats 0.5kgs up from* monday!


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your very strong!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate, hoping to get even stronger in the next 3weeks!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

if you can do 180x6 im sure you can get 200 or more out for 1  when u go for it get a vid up :]


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

54und3r5 said:


> if you can do 180x6 im sure you can get 200 or more out for 1  when u go for it get a vid up :]


yeah hoping so, i tryed 190 again today but had to use a thin bar and it dug into my traps alot so i just re-racked it and dropped it down to 180, will try 200 next week hopefully.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

good shizzle :] yeh i always find that the thin bars are painful with heavy weight.. How long is your course btw?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just 4weeks mate, then 3week PCT.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

pull day today, so that means dealifts, i havent done them in a few months(i know i know!  )

so will be intresting to see what i pull, my pb is 180*1 which i think is poor compared to my other lifts.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats some awesome squatting mate, putting me to shame.

Whats your PB Bench and Deadlift? Sorry if youve already posted it, i must of missed it.

Gaz


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> just 4weeks mate, then 3week PCT.


Mate I dont realy know much about PH.....but is 4 weeks long enough...seems very short to me.....or are the cycles completely different from normal gear????


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Thats some awesome squatting mate, putting me to shame.
> 
> Whats your PB Bench and Deadlift? Sorry if youve already posted it, i must of missed it.
> 
> Gaz


cheers bro, i got strong legs lol.

my deadlift is 180*1 :sad:

and my bench is 140*2


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> Mate I dont realy know much about PH.....but is 4 weeks long enough...seems very short to me.....or are the cycles completely different from normal gear????


yeah mate, they are different this is long enough for my cycle.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> cheers bro, i got strong legs lol.
> 
> my deadlift is 180*1 :sad:
> 
> and my bench is 140*2


Theres nothing dis-appointing about that deadlift IMO mate, im trying to get mine to 150*1, currently stuck at 145kg.

And my bench is an appauling 90kg, mainly because i rarely work on it, im always doing dumbell bench press and incline/decline etc.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i just dont like that fact that my deadlift is lower than my squat.

and yeah i dont do flat bench myself, i do decline bb and incline db. that pb is for decline.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

would you consider extending the course if gaining stil?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i read in a few journals that people stopped gaining around day 25-28 so if i get some money come in before then i will buy another tub, and will carry on the cycle if im still gaining yes.

but am currently out of work so not sure if i will be able to.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just got back from the gym and had to do deadlift 2nd (after chins) because the bars were being used. and i only managed 2reps with 165 so quite disapointed, but saying that i havent done them in about 4months!

on a good note i weighed 81.9kg today which is the heaviest i have ever been! 

and its 1.5kg up from monday! i appreshate some of this will be water, but still very pleased.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well done so far. the one is looking pretty good so far haha. maybe i made the wrong choice with test cycle first


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha na your gona make better gains, you just got to wait 4weeks!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dont wana wait 4 weeks! lol. but then again i dont want to touch orals


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well il be on my PCT by the time you start gaining lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Bang the orals Dom, did me no harm mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> dont wana wait 4 weeks! lol. but then again i dont want to touch orals


You should get some tbol or something mate. Would be a good way to bridge to PCT too.

Ask mars about how liver toxic orals are - he's spoken to a specialist about it and he said the effects are very minor.

Cecil - you shouldn't get any water gains from this stuff if it's DHT based as has been suggested. I don't know if winger did, but I doubt it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ba baracuss said:


> Cecil - you shouldn't get any water gains from this stuff if it's DHT based as has been suggested. I don't know if winger did, but I doubt it.


oh was just asuming it was water as i didnt think i could gain 1.5kg in 4days!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

solidcecil said:


> oh was just asuming it was water as i didnt think i could gain 1.5kg in 4days!


Well it might be water but not from the gear aromatising I wouldn't think.

See what hacks/winger think.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i have tbol (BD stuff) that i got about 2 years ago. so might use it to bridge


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Will be interested to see how you get on with this one mate as I'm looking at trying it next, tried Dymethazine a while back and made some nice gains with that so until I can find a more suitable gym we'll say, it's prohomo's all the way for me :thumb:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

roider!

 

reading with interest mate, as a fellow of a similar age to me it will be good to see the end product and anything interesting that happnes!


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Whats your diet like at the moment Russ?

If youve already posted then just stick a link up to save you re-writing it.

Cheers Mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i havent got a fully planned diet at the moment, as i dont have a job.

but i am eating 6times a week,

1-weatabix,50g whey

2-chicken,rice,veg

3-chicken,rice,veg

4-chicken,rice,veg

5-PWO-whey,wms,glutamine,bcaa

6-home cooked dinner.

i know its far from perfect, but unfortantly thats all im able to do right now.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i havent got a fully planned diet at the moment, as i dont have a job.
> 
> but i am eating *6times a week*,
> 
> ...


Lol and your gaining :lol: :tongue: I know your not working atm but thats no excuse:innocent:

Keep at it mate,I think il keep a watch on this one.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i havent got a fully planned diet at the moment, as i dont have a job.
> 
> but i am eating 6times a week,
> 
> ...


I would think you will get very bored of chicken, rice and veg for quickly - try and replace one of them with something different (appreciate your not working at the mo so money is a issue).


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i have tbol (BD stuff) that i got about 2 years ago. so might use it to bridge


How much gear have you got stashed away :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> I would think you will get very bored of chicken, rice and veg for quickly - try and replace one of them with something different (appreciate your not working at the mo so money is a issue).


na mate i have eaten chciken and rice atleast twise a day for about a year, and still not bored of it!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> na mate i have eaten chciken and rice atleast twise a day for about a year, and still not bored of it!


Fair enough mate, as long as you still enjoy


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Diet very low in fats.How about halving the whey and adding a couple of eggs at breakfast,adding Udo's/EV olive oil to a couple of meals,adjust carbs if necessary to accomodate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Diet very low in fats.How about halving the whey and adding a couple of eggs at breakfast,adding Udo's/EV olive oil to a couple of meals,adjust carbs if necessary to accomodate


yeah ok will add some oils in, cheers


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Its not terrible IMO mate, I cant see any major problems with it, other than i would get bored ****less of the same food.

Was just intrested in your food choices mate.

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ditto on the good oils, to add some extra calories use some extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just a quick update, all going well. no sides as of yet apart from littarly a few spots on my back/chest. balls still there!

hoping to start with the proper gains as from next week.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> just a quick update, all going well. no sides as of yet apart from littarly a few spots on my back/chest. balls still there!
> 
> hoping to start with the proper gains as from next week.


That will be the HOT wax:laugh:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> just a quick update, all going well. no sides as of yet apart from littarly a few spots on my back/chest. balls still there!
> 
> hoping to start with the proper gains as from next week.


Im excited for you mate! haha. Cant wait to see your results.

You noticed much in strenth yet? Its been one week now hasnt it? :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Im excited for you mate! haha. Cant wait to see your results.
> 
> You noticed much in strenth yet? Its been one week now hasnt it? :thumbup1:


cheers me neither! 

well my strength has gone up ever so slightly in the first week, nothing to shout about just a extra rep here or there.

and yeah will be one week on monday.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k so will be one week in tomorrow, and push day so i will hopefully try 140 again on decline.

will also weigh myself again to see the gains.

and i start my new job tomorrow, selling double glazzing :lol:

but its only for 2-3hours a day so should be fine and not affect my training/eating.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> k so will be one week in tomorrow, and push day so i will hopefully try 140 again on decline.
> 
> will also weigh myself again to see the gains.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the job pal:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k so i just took a few pics myself as i am now one week in,will take my weight later at the gym, but i think i have made some small gains already but wether thats just me being optimistic or not lol

also if anyone cares, i quit my new job before i even started lol. i was just about to walk into the ofices when i got a call asking me if i wanted to do plastering again so i took that up and called the window company and said i couldnt make it in (i was stood on the stairwell!) haha


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I can see gain's already, you look thicker. all the best mate!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

colt24 said:


> I can see gain's already, *you look thicker*. all the best mate!


You calling me thick! :cursing:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

:whistling:

Reading this thread makes me want to start my first cycle ;(


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Your in great shape mate!!

I think your shoulders are looking fuller mate, and your back looks like its got a good spread to it in pic 2.

Have you got any back shots?

And its good news about the plastering job, at least you gonna have some income now mate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Defo getting thicker....good on ya Mirrf!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Your in great shape mate!!
> 
> I think your shoulders are looking fuller mate, and your back looks like its got a good spread to it in pic 2.
> 
> ...


cheers bro.

yeah i think iv made some small gains so far.

and na not got any back shots at the moment due to me having to take the pics myself but will get some in the next week or two.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how far in? sides? gains?


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice gains mate, more mass and still good condition. Way to go :thumb: .

Dan


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey up again mate,

Hows it goin?

Just out of interest.

What are your main goals for next 12-18 months?

Do you intend to try and keep bf% where it is? And just add mass to what youve got?

I know you want to compete at some point don't you?

What are your supplement plans when you have finished 'The One'?

Im just interested because your supplement choices so far and your training choices are similar to mine, its just that your about 12-18 months in front of me. ie, you did Animal M-Stack Last year, i intend to start that in January.

How old are you again fella?

Cheers bud,

Gaz


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BigDom86 said:


> how far in? sides? gains?


it will be two weeks in on monday, and as far as sides go im always hungry, got a few spots on my chest and back and i think my balls have shrunk a bit but am seeing my girlfriend tomorrow so will see if she notices lol.



Gaz_1989 said:


> Hey up again mate,
> 
> Hows it goin? good mate, you?
> 
> ...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so trained pull today,

done deadlift and managed 175*1 smooth, was pleased with that so will try heaver next, i want to get 200 before christmas, whether this is realistic or not i dont know 

felt strong today on everything and got a great pump.

well i droped weight down to 80.8kg the past few days as i havent been able to get all my meals in, but tonight i was 81.9kg again and have lost bodyfat,

so all in all quite happy.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> ok so trained pull today,
> 
> done deadlift and managed 175*1 smooth, was pleased with that so will try heaver next, i want to get 200 before christmas, whether this is realistic or not i dont know
> 
> ...


*Good on ya Mirrf* :thumbup1:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats a good dead-lift dude.

Cheers for answering Q's, was just curious, lol.

And your lifts are even better if your 19! I thought you were older than that.

My goals are pretty much the same as yours, i just wanna lose the last bit of fat before i start clean bulking in a couple of months.

How long have you been training for strength on your lifts?

My deadlift is currently at 120kg for 4 reps (saturday just gone), and Decline deadlift this morning 92.5kg for 2 reps, 100kg squat for 5 reps on Tuesday.

As you can see im a fair way behind you on strength.

Take it easy.

Gaz


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Thats a good dead-lift dude. cheers
> 
> Cheers for answering Q's, was just curious, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

progressing really well mate. some good lifts there, keep it up.... if the gf says ur balls have shrunk just say it's her hands that have got bigger...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

gold95 said:


> progressing really well mate. some good lifts there, keep it up.... if the gf says ur balls have shrunk just say it's her *mouth* that has got bigger...


:laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just took a few more pics for the fun of it lol.

so thought id stick them up,


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you got really good shape. just basically need bigger muscles


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking very lean cecil.. You look like you've made progress but its hard to tell because of the difference in the pictures(awkward angle and closer). Regardless, your looking good fella, keep the hard work up. You got any pics of your wheels?


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

looking good mate just caught up with ur journal u noticed any difference in ur mood while taking this?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

looking good buddy....tidy your room


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Been following this and have some on order, with some second gear and drive for pct. I'm Interested to see if this is affecting your mood/concentration much, or if its making you feel sh!tty in any way? Lifts are good mate, and you're looking lean. Will be interesting to see what the end results are. Can't wait to start mine once I've followed you'rs a bit longer and got more clued up


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers guys,

my mood hasnt changed at all as of yet, but im a very layed back person anyway.

my sex drive is up, but balls have deffentally shrunk now.

and constantly feeling a little bit pumped and muscles feel more fuller.

all good so far!

oh and 54und3r5 i havent got any leg pics yet, but will make sure i get some up very soon.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

when are you starting a "proper" cycle?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BigDom86 said:


> when are you starting a "proper" cycle?


should be sometime early next year mate.

hows yours going? will have to pop into your journal.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Regarding your PCT mate, you are running 3 weeks you say? Is that an adequate length of time? I was reading a thread on anabolicminds.com about 'the one' and it said PCT should be double the length of the cycle? Sounds a bit over the top to do that, is there any reason you would run a PCT for that long with a PH?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

How much weigh have you gone up by so far mate? Any sign of hair loss ect


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

tom0311 said:


> Regarding your PCT mate, you are running 3 weeks you say? Is that an adequate length of time? I was reading a thread on anabolicminds.com about 'the one' and it said PCT should be double the length of the cycle? Sounds a bit over the top to do that, is there any reason you would run a PCT for that long with a PH?


well i am only running what i have been advised by hackskii as he is the PCT king! 

have you got a link to that thread? il take a look at it, as i havent heard about that before!

cheers



colt24 said:


> How much weigh have you gone up by so far mate? Any sign of hair loss ect


i have put on 1.5kg so far and lost some bodyfat, but still only half way through. and no sign of hairloss, but saying that the only hair i got is on my head!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> well i am only running what i have been advised by hackskii as he is the PCT king!
> 
> have you got a link to that thread? il take a look at it, as i havent heard about that before!
> 
> cheers


To be fair mate the thread I was reading did sound a bit extreme, and after a few pages I found out the poster is an applied neutriceuticals rep and is probably trying to up sales of 'drive' etc. I did take it all with a pinch of salt but was just interested as the difference is pretty big. http://anabolicminds.com/forum/applied-nutriceuticals/122506-right-way-gain.html

If hackskii gave you that advice then fair enough :thumbup1:

Really looking forward to seeing how you get on with this.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k il take a look through in a bit anyway, cheers bro.

yeah should be alright (i hope :lol: )

yeah me to mate.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

No prob, I'm sure hackskii has it spot on and you will be fine. My question was purely out of interest :thumb: No change in mood yet?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I myself dont rate over the counter PCT meds.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

tom0311 said:


> No prob, I'm sure hackskii has it spot on and you will be fine. My question was purely out of interest No change in mood yet?


yeah cheers for the concern mate.

and na still a happy chappy, just my sex drive is up which isnt a bad thing.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

By over the counter PCT meds do you mean stuff like '2nd gear' and 'drive'? And if so why is this?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I myself dont rate over the counter PCT meds.


yeah, not sure i trust them to be enough on there own, thats why im running clomid along with the '2nd gear'


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tom0311 said:


> By over the counter PCT meds do you mean stuff like '2nd gear' and 'drive'? And if so why is this?


Not proven in my book.

If something works then people know.

Not heard much about them being effective.

If they were, I would have heard about them.

Only thing I heard about was estrogen rebounding.

That is far from impressive.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Not proven in my book.
> 
> If something works then people know.
> 
> ...


Ok fair enough, I've got time to get some other PCT supps so I'll invest in some better stuff. Would rather make sure I'm using good stuff when it comes to something like PCT.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just quickly who has tagged barack obama and steve martin in my journal? and why?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

You say you've gained 1.5kg

My weight goes up and down more then that either way of 15 stone.

Do you actually believe the weight gain is from 'the one'..?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah because before i was always between 79-80kg and now in 81-82kg.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Actual lean tissue gains?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah have put on that weight and have lost some bodyfat aswel, got my six pack back rather than the four! lol


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I was also going to mention the weight, I usually sit around 86-89kg. It can fluctuate up or down by about a kilo a day. But if you can see the difference, and you have broken a plateau with your weight then surely that is a good sign, keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think 1.5kg gains and loss of some bf% is a great result so far mate, and definitely feasible.

Looking great in them last pics mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers gaz, everones saying im looking bigger.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

really happy today, managed 5*200kg on squats!

nearly threw up after though!

felt real strong on everything tonight!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice squatting!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers bro, am very pleased with it, my best before was only 1*190kg!


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats a fair increase mate,

Even if the weight was the same, to fo from 1RM to 5 Reps is a great achievement.

But to add 10kg aswell. Nice one!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good lifting mate and managing to up it by 10 already is brilliant, wack some vids up of your lifts!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good lifting pal keep up the good work


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That's some good squatting


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

will try and get some vids next week if i can find someone to film.

and cheers lads


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

seriously impressed with the 200kilo x 5 squat :] just need your deadlift to catch up now


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k was 13stone dead today!! fcuking finnally! so thats 182lbs or 82.5kg.

also done deadlifts and felt knackered today and got 1*180kg thats back upto the same as my pb, but was easier than last time so will try heaver next week.

but all in all a good day.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Any new pic's


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> k was 13stone dead today!! fcuking finnally! so thats 182lbs or 82.5kg.
> 
> also done deadlifts and felt knackered today and got 1*180kg thats back upto the same as my pb, but was easier than last time so will try heaver next week.
> 
> but all in all a good day.


Nice one mate, i know youve been wanting to hit 13 stone.

Seems like THE ONE is working dude!!!

Thats an awesome deadlift aswell, but i reckon it could be 185kg next week :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

na cult not yet will get some over the weekend.

and cheers gaz yeah i want to get 200 soon!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

how much longer u got to run? u gonna start a test cycle after ur pct and time off


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i got one week left mate. and yeah going to run a test based course sometime early next year.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just got back from the physio, my bad shoulder got all stiff and tight again so went for some deep tistue and ultra sound and feels much better now. she said it was real bad again and it took her almost two hours so fully sort it out.

so should be better at the gym next week.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

wow 1 week left, it has flu in wil have to read last posts to get updated.i take it ur not extending?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i know gone real quick! and na wont be extending, mainly due to costs mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so just a quick update, last night i had a big binge consisting of 1 and a half large bbq pizzas, big pot of ben and jerrys fish food, 8 budwisers and 5 bulmers. (i know i know)

but it was hallowen and was at a party and gave into peer pressure! :laugh:

but got push tomorrow so looking forward to it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

when do you start pct? and what you running for it?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BigDom86 said:


> when do you start pct? and what you running for it?


i will start my PCT the day after my last tab and will be running '2nd gear'-1tabb ED for 3weeks and clomid 100/50/50


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no nolva? i wouldnt run the 2nd gear tbh.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

hey mate, finally got a journal started, check it out :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/78937-leonfaces-strength-size-journal.html


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BigDom86 said:


> no nolva? i wouldnt run the 2nd gear tbh.


well this is what iv been advised to do. so going to stick with this and see how it goes if i feel i need some nolva etc, il get some quickly


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

weighed myself yesterday and was 82.9kg so weight still going up, and i managed 6* 42kg dbs incline, i think my best was about 4 before but have been strugling to get 6*40kg recently, so all good.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

heres a pic of me after 3weeks at 82.9kg, 2.5kg up from when i first started.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i feel i have made some good gains, esspiclly my arms have got nearly 1/2'' bigger!


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Your chest is looking bigger in that last pic mate, alot more defined too.

Good work bro.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers mate feeling alot bigger even if i dont look it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i feel i have made some good gains, esspiclly my arms have got nearly 1/2'' bigger!


Good for you Mirrf...u are getting bigger- believe it:thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i got 190kg on deadlift tonight! pleased with that.

also was 83.5kg!

so two good results tonight.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

so today was my last training day on 'the one' will finnish on sunday and start PCT on monday.

*AFTER STATS:*

*
THURSDAY 5th NOVEMBER.*

*Weight:* 83.5kg (184lbs)

*Height:* 5'10

*Age: *19

Lifts:

*Bench:* 140x2 (decline)

*Deads: *190x1

*Squat:* 200x5

so weight went up by 3.1kg (7lbs)

didnt break my pb on bench but matched it again!

deads increased by 10kg!

and squats shot up, 10kg and a extra 4reps!

only sides i got were a few spots on my back and chest (have cleared up now) and balls shrunk a tiny bit.

over all am pleased with my weight gain, half a stone in 4weeks!

and strength gains were good but not as good as i expected, but maybe expecting too much!

would i recomend it? for someone who wants a PH then yes i would, but if i were to do it again i would have just gone straight on to a course of juice rather than do this first.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Its phenomenal, considering your bodyweight and frame that you can squat 200x5.. Get a video up  (im jealous, my best is 160x6 just past parallell :<)


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice results mate, well done


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That squat is insane mate, very nice


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

Great progress mate - well done. was this your 1st cycle buddy ?


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Great Results Russ, and yeh that squat is mental! Lol.

What course are you planning mate? You give it much thought?

Gaz


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah mikey this was my first course.

and im thinking of a 500mg test cycle with a kick start of 40mg dbol.

and cheers guys will try to get a vid of my squats next week.


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

good call mate - simple solid cycle. are u in pct now or are you still running it ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i running it until sunday. PCT starts monday


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

here is a photo taken today so this is the 'after photo' but i will take one more after i have finnished my PCT aswel.

Sorry the lighting ent very good.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

You look leaner, and them arm's have grown 

nice one bud!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

a marked improvement matey....you must be pleased to have done that in such a short time....reps mate...well imaginary ones...but would if i could


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

whats next Rus....you gonna start gear??


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers yeah ian im going to start a test/dbol cycle early next year (jan/feb)

hows your cycle going mate? and what you runing?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

before/after pic to compare.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lookin gooooood man


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

well done mate, great results i would say, spesh for such a short amount of time


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah in only 4weeks im happy


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like a different person mate! Nice work


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good work mate keep up the good work


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

God said:


> Slightly different posture on the pics but looks like you've gained size on your upper chest, arms and lats. Maybe trimmed down a little in the second too. Are you completely relaxed in both?


My thoughts too. Looking good mate.

Sure the test will do you well :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers guys and yeah god i am.

cant wait for my test cycle now!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i will wait until jan/feb to start my course.

and im not sure i will tell you after my first 'proper cycle' but for now i am pleased with my results.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking great mate, noticeable changes in your pics, well done


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i have started my PCT today and hoping to keep all of/most of my gains


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

well done mate, looking good & some great lifting. :thumb: keep up the hard work with diet & training (even if your lifting less keep focused), its easy to switch off a bit during pct. :rockon: it doesn't seem that long ago you started this journal, times flew by so quickly


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

one week into my PCT, feeling good, still focused.

just started getting quite a few spots again.

have droped down to 183.4lbs (13.1stone, 83.1kg)

still over 13stone so very happy.

still kept all my strength so far.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just looked at your before and after pics mate, there is a very noticable difference, well done!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

good goin. hows your mood on pct?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cheers guys, yeah feel fine at the moment no change to mood.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i forgot to say i have also started taking creatine again today, hoping it will help me keep some gains/keep gaining through my PCT


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so finnished my PCT yesterday.

all fine.

kept all strength, and most size.

will weigh myself today when i go to the gym.

but all happy.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

that was quick lol. what did you end up running/?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i know, it flew by!

i ended up running '2nd gear' 1tab ED, 3weeks. clommid 100/50/50.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

any visual sides off the clomid?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

nothing, apart from nearly crying at a nature program! :laugh:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol which one?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well it was very sad, some kiddy bugs ate their mum becuase she didnt bring back enough food for them! then they moved in with her nextdoor neighbour.

:crying:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> lol which one?


Debbie Does Them All. :lol:

You are not supposed to cry during a porno unless your tally does not work.......lol

Just kiddin.

Clomid is known for that, no doubt you didnt get the visual sides as you didnt use enough for that long.


----------

